# xml datei mit vb6 auslesen



## jack-daniels-net (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo.


 Kennt sich jemand mit dem MSXML2 objekt aus?
 Ich wollte gern den Inhalt einer XML-Datei darüber einlesen und in eine Tabelle packen.
 Nur leider find ich über google nur immer das gegenteil :-(
 Ich brauch nur lesen.... muss nix ändern oder anhängen an das XML-File


 thx JackY


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/dnmsxml/html/vbsax2jumpstart.asp
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q271619/

Gruß Tom


----------



## jack-daniels-net (18. Oktober 2004)

Moin.

 Habs jetz gelöst... hab nen treeview beispiel gefunden worüber ich an die informationen gekommen bin, die ich brauchte ;-)
 wichtig waren nämlich die kommentare in der xml datei.
 das einlesen in eine tabelle hab ich über nen steuerelement gelöst, hab dafür nen einfaches tabellen-control genommen...
 aber die artikel sind sehr hilfreich 

 thx jacky


----------

